
Hacker News Dark Mode - Pywarrior
Can we get a dark mode please?
======
devicetray0
Not sure if the mods will build it (I'd say unlikely -- nothing has changed in
the decade I've been here) but in the meantime, you could use a CSS browser
plugin and edit the CSS yourself

~~~
byoung2
It's amazing that HN is still built with tables and center tags in this day
and age!

~~~
larnmar
A better version of HN might be one which is deliberately impossible to read
unless you edit the CSS yourself.

------
Goosestab
Back in the day, all BBS's were dark mode.

Then the web went bright around Web 2.0.

I also would like dark mode, but by default and not requiring a login with
preferences.

------
stevewillows
You can install Stylus in your browser and use one of several dark themes, or
make your own.

[https://userstyles.org/styles/113994/hacker-news-
dark](https://userstyles.org/styles/113994/hacker-news-dark)

With the structure of HN, it doesn't take a lot to make something nice.

